# Toppers in search of a stick



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

These guys are in need of a stick. I have several sticks that will work, just need to get the motivation to prep a couple. The spirit on the lower left, I just finished, is made from aspen from Bridger Teton National Forest in Wyoming. The "sleepy" spirit on the lower right is made from sourwood, that one I carved while on vacation last month. He came from the George Washington National Forest in Virginia. The other two I have posted pics of before. The gnome is made from aspen collected in the Ashley National Forest of Utah and the sassafras mountain man came from an Indiana state park.

As we travel the country I like to collect wood from the various National Forests we stay in and turn them into something to remember about the experience. Some become walking sticks others I give away. Last summer as I sat in our different campsites I carved small bears from pieces of wood collected during our travels. We gave several away to people we met along the way. Those pieces have, I hope, made there way to new homes in Florida, California, Kentucky, Wyoming, Montana, Arizona and Alberta Canada.

Thanks for looking

Mark


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Very nice Mark!

Rodney


----------



## sickelstix (May 28, 2017)

Those are neat. Wish I had that kind of talent.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Some good lookin' spirits there Mark, will make good sticks when mounted, well done


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice group of toppers. Look forward to seeing what sticks you chose for the. Are you going out west on a stiuch hunt again this year?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

CV3 said:


> Nice group of toppers. Look forward to seeing what sticks you chose for the. Are you going out west on a stiuch hunt again this year?


G-daughters wedding is end of August, hope we can squeeze a few weeks in after that for some travel to the mountains.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Give him a shave and the first on the left ( the gnome) would be the spitting image of my Great Grandfather Bill Cramp.

Nice work!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Started another topper. This one is out of a block of butternut that I forgot I had til CV3 posted a pic of his butternut greenman. I saw a plastic gnome in the local garden shop with his hat out of leaves or flowers, not sure which, so I pinched the idea to try and carve one,


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good start Mark. Time for a camping trip to gather stick ?


----------

